# JD Front Axle



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

How are the front axles on the 2300 JD CUTs? I thought I might have read something previously about them being on the weak side. When I went to pick it up the dealer said don't use it unless you have to, to prevent wear and tear. Is this just standard like a 4x4 pickup, where you need to be on something slippery to prevent binding the differentials, or are they just weak?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> How are the front axles on the 2300 JD CUTs? I thought I might have read something previously about them being on the weak side. When I went to pick it up the dealer said don't use it unless you have to, to prevent wear and tear. Is this just standard like a 4x4 pickup, where you need to be on something slippery to prevent binding the differentials, or are they just weak?


 Flman, I generally leave my 990 in 2 wheel unless I get stuck. When I do use it in 4 wheel, if I get on a hard surface, I will often shift from 4wheel, to 2 wheel, then back to 4 wheel. If the shifter moves easily, then I know all is well. But if the shifter is hard or nearly impossible to shift out of 4 wheel, then I stop[ and pick the front wheels up with the loader, which relieves the tension on the gears, then keep on going in 2 wheel again. If in doubt, I would press the dealer a bit more on the issue, or gosh darn it......take that blasted manual into the bathroom and see what it has to say about running the tractor in 4 wheel drive!  Trust me, even tractor owners manuals make great bathroom reading!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Too many books in the bathroom can give you haemorrhoids  But looking in the manual is a good idea. I am also not planning on using 4x4 unless I get stuck, I can always use diff lock 1st.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As a rule, for pretty much any but full time 4WD, use it only when needed. Excessive use of any 4WD creates unnecessary drive train binding to some degree depending upon what type of surface you are operating on. Sharp turns really increase drive train bind up in 4WD as well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

TF Admin said:


> As a rule, for pretty much any but full time 4WD, use it only when needed. Excessive use of any 4WD creates unnecessary drive train binding to some degree depending upon what type of surface you are operating on. Sharp turns really increase drive train bind up in 4WD as well.


About the only time I use the added traction of 4 wheel drive is when I'm digging in with the loader, or when I'm in the low lands down by my waterfront. I've been in the mud up to the underside of the tractor, down there!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

TF Admin said:


> As a rule, for pretty much any but full time 4WD, use it only when needed. Excessive use of any 4WD creates unnecessary drive train binding to some degree depending upon what type of surface you are operating on. Sharp turns really increase drive train bind up in 4WD as well.


So, no different then a 4x4 pickup truck or a Jeep? Thanks


----------

